# auto feeder for vacation...



## DEALS2926 (Aug 26, 2006)

im going on vacation and im deciding on what to do for a few days... the last time i just had an auto feeder feeding them 3 times a day with fish flakes.. i never thought they would live but they all did.. now they are a little bigger and im wondering if the dry blood worms and dryed shrip are okay for them... and no i dont have someone to feed them so please dont tell me "do it the right way and have someone come do it" i am only leaving for a day and a 1/2 and last time they lasted 3 days on fish flakes with no problem... just wondering if the dry food is okay for them to put in the auto feeder.. Thanks!!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

how big are they


----------



## DEALS2926 (Aug 26, 2006)

less than an inch..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Should be fine, but make sure it's fresh...you might have to buy some new food before you leave. And I'd also test to make sure that they eat the serving size that the feeder delivers before you leave...you'd hate to come back to goodly amounts of rotting foods and no babies alive!


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

It should work no problem


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It should work, but be careful. Automatic feeders are sometimes known for malfunctioning while you are away by dumping too much food in the fish tank, resulting in an ammonia spike and potential death to your fish. I'm not trying to worry you, just informing.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think it should work but it would be better to give them to someone to watch or have someone come to your house every couple days


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I use auto feeders all the time, just start using it 1 week before you go to keep an eye on it.


----------



## 1305 (Aug 25, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> i think it should work but it would be better to give them to someone to watch or have someone come to your house every couple days


thats bull


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No, it's not bull. It's actually the best way to handle things b/c a person checking on your fish can see if something is wrong.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> No, it's not bull. It's actually the best way to handle things b/c a person checking on your fish can see if something is wrong.


yep thats what i do. my uncle comes by 3x a day to check on the house when i go on vacation. so i have him keep an eye on my fish also.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

I did it and They were fine, I thought at least they have food when they get hungrey.They will eat them when they get hungrey. the flakes or Micro pellets


----------



## DEALS2926 (Aug 26, 2006)

i would have a hard time having someone come check on a dog if i had one 3x a day hah.. like i said... dont comment and say "have someone come and check" cause if i could u think i would be trying to feed piranhas dry food with an auto feeder??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya well they dont need to be checked on all the time. like some people get someone to get their mail or something so i was saying they might as well feed them or something to

you could put some guppies/goldfish in it (provided there are places for them to hide, so they don just eat them all at once)


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bad idea--if they rip them up and leave them to rot, nobody's there to take care of things before there's an ammonia spike.


----------



## asahin (Aug 25, 2006)

P's are known to go many days with out any food. I think they will be ok.


----------

